# عايزة مشاريع للتخرج



## Eng.Doaa (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
ان اسمي دعاء و السنة الجاية ان شاء الله بكالريوس هندسة انتاج قسم ميكانيكا
يا ترى ممكن حد يساعدني و يبعتلي مشاريع تنفع للتخرج مع شرح مبسط للمشروع 

شكرا :56:


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (12 مايو 2007)

مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية من المجالات التي تحتوي علي مشاريع كثيرة ويمكن ان أقدم لك مساعدة في واحد من امشارع التالية لعملي فيها كثيراً
1- تصميم وتشغيل خطوط أنابيب البترول
2- تصميم المصاعد الكهربائية وطريقة عملها وتشغيلها
3- تصميم أبواب وشبابيك للمنازل والشركات تعمل بواسطة التيار الكهربائي 
أتمني منك أن تقومي بكتابة المجال الذي تجدين فيه نفسك حتي تجدي المساعدة من الاخرين لأن مجال الميكانيكا مجال كبير . 
واتمني لك التوفيق .


----------



## Eng.Doaa (12 مايو 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا لتعاونك و انا كما ذكرت متخصصة في ميكانيكا الانتاج
اي في الماكينات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

تفضلى

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f10/
​


----------

